# Shrimp Rack for sale



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Duplicate post


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

We will be moving at the end of the month and the new house does not have room for the shrimp rack  I thought I would list it here and see if there is any interest within SWOAPE before listing it on the GCAS site.

The Shrimp Rack is 97" x 14" by 96" is painted gray and currently holds twelve 10g tanks. While I built this for shrimp breeding it would work equally well for a fish breeding setup  Each tank has an Aquaclear Mini Filter with a sponge prefilter and sponge media, 50w heater, and about an inch of 3M black Color Quartz substrate. There are three 8 outlet surge protectors on the back of the rack for powering the filters and heaters and there is another 6 outlet surge protector for the lights along with a timer for controlling the lights. I will include all of the extra filter sponges and media bags I have for the Aquaclears.

I have over $600 invested and would like to get $300 out of this setup. Of course, any reasonable offer will be considered as I do not want to have to move this and store it at the new place. I may even take payments if someone really wants the rack  I can have everything disassembled and ready to move in time for the June meeting so folks from Cincinnati or Columbus won't have to make a separate trip to Dayton to pick it up.

I there is no interest here or on GCAS, I will consider selling the tanks separate and keeping the rack for lumber storage. The shrimp are not included with the rack...I intend to go fishless in my two 75g tanks and keep only Shrimp in them, at least for the time being 

Image Shack is currently down so here is a link to some pics from an earlier post of mine: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/swoape-forum/36425-matts-shrimp-rack.html

You can either PM me here or send me an e-mail if you are interested. I can take some better quality pics and e-mail them too  I may be a bit delayed in returning e-mails the next couple of days...we will be busy with home inspections, packing, and doing all that fun stuff associated with moving, but I will get back to you as soon as I can...


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'd be interested in some shrimp! My 50gal desperately needs a bunch of shrimpies!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I bet everyone is interested in some shrimp but the shrimp don't go with the rack with the possible exception of some CRS and Cherry Reds. I'm waiting to hear back from Renee as to what her plans are for her CRS and Cherries that are on the rack.

If all goes well I should have plenty of Snowballs, Tigers, New Bees, and Cherries available by the September meeting


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

No one is interested? I plan to put this up on the GCAS site on Tuesday so if anyone is just interested in the tanks, heaters, and filters before then, let me know. I can always use the lights at the new place and the rack itself will be great for lumber storage


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Since there doesn't seem to be much interest in the rack, is anyone interested in the tanks? Renee picked up her four tanks and I have 3 sold to Melissa so far. That leaves me with 8 filters (including prefilters) and 8 heaters along with 4 10g tanks to get rid of. I have decided to keep four of the tanks for the shrimp.

Hopefully someone at the meeting will make me an offer


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Our move is on hold since the buyers of our house had some difficulties selling their house  

As a result, I've decided to keep the shrimp rack operational a little longer. Not to mention the fact that I now have Snowball and Tiger shrimp fry (is fry the right word for shrimp)  

I only have eight tanks operational on the rack right now but that should be plenty for a while.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

ill pick up some snowballs asap


----------

